# Boobs growing.



## bbymammademi

When i was 14 i had a breast reduction, so getting pregnant im concerned about my boobs growing even more and not reducing. 
Because they had to take out so much i cant breast feed. 
Does anyone kno if they will go back ive already went from a C to a DD and im only 14 weeks


----------



## x__amour

I was a 36A before I got pregnant, topped at a 34D, was in a 36C for a while, and now I think I'm like 38A right now? Wearing 34B though, need new bras! :lol:


----------



## Kaisma

I was D before pregnancy and now I have like one bra that fits me.. my boobs are grown... but I think E would be too big as I looked them in the shop and it looked way too big for me lol anyways I dont want em to grow anymore


----------



## oOskittlesOo

You got a breast reduction at 14?? :o They reduced your size and said you cant BF anymore?? My aunt got a breast reduction and BF my cousin?? They're going to grow A LOT especially after the baby is here and your milk comes it. My moms never went back down (until she lost 80lbs and they just kinda deflated:haha:)


----------



## birdiex

Surgeons won't perform a breast reduction on someone so young. Boobs change when you get pregnant.


----------



## cammy

they grow ALOT after bub is born, especially on the third fourth day.

I didnt even know you were allowed to get reductions at 14, because they havent fully stopped growing yet. I dont think breast reductions stop you from bfing.

They do go back down, not for some people though. They will always be different but.


----------



## teen_mommy44

my best friend has some medical condition im not gonna get into but basically her boobs didnt stop growing and it was starting to affect her health so she got a reduction this past summer but she was 17 and it was for serious medical reasons, she was told she will still be able to BF. when they do reductions all the do is take out extra fat and tissue for the breast it shouldn't of effected your milk glands. some people with implants can still BF


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

FYI everybody, there's not a certain age you have to be to get a breast reduction, if your under 18 you just have to have parents consent. But surgeons will only do it if there is a medical reason. 

I actually know somebody young who has had to do that. 
People really need to get there info correct before they say stuff.

BUT you can still BF with having one.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Amaya_Jordan said:


> FYI everybody, there's not a certain age you have to be to get a breast reduction, if your under 18 you just have to have parents consent. But surgeons will only do it if there is a medical reason.
> 
> I actually know somebody young who has had to do that.
> People really need to get there info correct before they say stuff.
> 
> BUT you can still BF with having one.

Did this friend of yours get told they cant BF?? Because like I said my aunt got one and could still BF. Unless they do reconstructive surgery on the whole chest and remove the nipple, areolas, and milk ducts then you can 110% BF.
NO surgeon would do a reduction on a 14 year old unless they had SERIOUS back issues and only taking them down to a C isnt going to do much because your breasts dont even stop growing until youre in your20s.


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Skyebo said:


> Amaya_Jordan said:
> 
> 
> FYI everybody, there's not a certain age you have to be to get a breast reduction, if your under 18 you just have to have parents consent. But surgeons will only do it if there is a medical reason.
> 
> I actually know somebody young who has had to do that.
> People really need to get there info correct before they say stuff.
> 
> BUT you can still BF with having one.
> 
> Did this friend of yours get told they cant BF?? Because like I said my aunt got one and could still BF. Unless they do reconstructive surgery on the whole chest and remove the nipple, areolas, and milk ducts then you can 110% BF.
> NO surgeon would do a reduction on a 14 year old unless they had SERIOUS back issues and only taking them down to a C isnt going to do much because your breasts dont even stop growing until youre in your20s.Click to expand...

Did i not just say you CAN still BF. 

& i clearly said only if there was a medical issue!!!! 

Wow :dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

Never heard of that before, thought you had to be 18 as your body is still growing at 14, so they could get bigger?

Anyway, I was a 34b pre-pregnancy, now a 32e.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thats why I asked, lol because shes saying she got a reduction in the last year (which was pointless because if you get pregnant in the 2 years following a reduction its basically just a waste of money) and they "took out too much" so she cant BF. LOL


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Skyebo said:


> Thats why I asked, lol because shes saying she got a reduction in the last year (which was pointless because if you get pregnant in the 2 years following a reduction its basically just a waste of money) and they "took out too much" so she cant BF. LOL

Yeah i understand on that part...sounds weird, iffy, fishy, w.e. you want to call it.

The only statement I was making was that, IF & ONLY IF there is a serious medical issue a breast reduction is possible (but very unlikely) @ that age. It has happened before, 

But it doesn't interfere with breastfeeding at all.


----------



## _laura

Skyebo said:


> Amaya_Jordan said:
> 
> 
> FYI everybody, there's not a certain age you have to be to get a breast reduction, if your under 18 you just have to have parents consent. But surgeons will only do it if there is a medical reason.
> 
> I actually know somebody young who has had to do that.
> People really need to get there info correct before they say stuff.
> 
> BUT you can still BF with having one.
> 
> Did this friend of yours get told they cant BF?? Because like I said my aunt got one and could still BF. Unless they do reconstructive surgery on the whole chest and remove the nipple, areolas, and milk ducts then you can 110% BF.
> NO surgeon would do a reduction on a 14 year old unless they had SERIOUS back issues and only taking them down to a C isnt going to do much because your breasts dont even stop growing until youre in your20s.Click to expand...

True, my boobs never stopped growing until after LO was born and they have stayed at their peak (my milk never came in)
to have surgery at 14 on your breasts would only be done in extreme circumstances as you are only at the start of puberty and still have a long time to develop so any reduction may be made null and void because you are still growing!


----------



## teen_mommy44

i guess everyone is different but my friend was told if she gets preg in the next 2 years her boobs will just stretch and not look right ever again. she does have some odd condition that her boobs arnt stopping growing and with the reduction they also tried to slow down/partially remove some gland that makes them grow


----------



## dizzyangel

It depends on how the surgeon removes the excess tissue which depends on whether BF may be possible or not.
The majority of surgeons keep the nipple attatched to the milk ducts to prevent loss of nipple sensation and to help ensure that BFing is still possible.
Its not 100% guaranteed that you can BF once you have had a reduction even if the best precautions have been made to keep everything in tact, which is why I cannot be sure if i can BF or not once peanut has arrived - even though I really hope I can!


----------



## NewMommy17

wow that's young . they must have been a major medical problem for you


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

I'm pretty sure your not meant to get pregnant really close after a breast reduction because the skin would stretch and at 14 there is still lots of growing..I was 34D before pregnancy and now 36E so not exactly small. surely getting a reduction then getting pregnant you'd look a bit like this > :holly: by the end..


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm a 38GG. When I was 12 I was a DD. It made my life HELL. My back is fked, emotionally i'm incredibly insecure, men used to grope me on the street, men much much older and assume it was ok just because I had a large chest, I was severly bullied and ended up on antidepressants at the age of 16. Some women DO get problems BFing after a reduction, I know of a lady now who can't BF because of it. The reasons I don't know exactly. And I've heard of many girls getting them younger because of their back problems, or being severely depressed, the benefits outweigh the risks. It can be emotionally traumatising having large boobs. It's no joke. If I could afford the surgery I would have it in a heart beat, if I was offered it at 14 my parents would've agreed as they knew how depressed I was.


----------



## NewMommy17

Rachyroux said:


> I'm a 38GG. When I was 12 I was a DD. It made my life HELL. My back is fked, emotionally i'm incredibly insecure, men used to grope me on the street, men much much older and assume it was ok just because I had a large chest, I was severly bullied and ended up on antidepressants at the age of 16. Some women DO get problems BFing after a reduction, I know of a lady now who can't BF because of it. The reasons I don't know exactly. And I've heard of many girls getting them younger because of their back problems, or being severely depressed, the benefits outweigh the risks. It can be emotionally traumatising having large boobs. It's no joke. If I could afford the surgery I would have it in a heart beat, if I was offered it at 14 my parents would've agreed as they knew how depressed I was.

Awww im sorry :flower::hugs:


----------



## Shelbs

Haha. So does anyone know when they really start growing? I was just wondering if maybe I'm lucky or something. I'm 11 weeks along and I'm at a 34B, what I was pre-pregnancy. Obviously I'm early along... just wondering! :)


----------



## Rachyroux

NewMommy17 said:


> Awww im sorry :flower::hugs:

Thankyou hun :hugs: I just don't think people realise how hard it can be. Kids were so mean to me. When girls used to wish for bigger boobs I got angry.. and I know that's not fair, but I felt like they had no idea how much emotional and physical pain I used to be in! trying to put up with it now until I can afford a reduction, I can't get it on the NHS - they see it as a "cosmetic surgery" Yet they hand out implants much more, when girls suffering with depression and back pain don't get reductions.. must be a load of men running the NHS. haha..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shelbs said:


> Haha. So does anyone know when they really start growing? I was just wondering if maybe I'm lucky or something. I'm 11 weeks along and I'm at a 34B, what I was pre-pregnancy. Obviously I'm early along... just wondering! :)

Mine started growing around 14 weeks or so.. they were swollen before that but not bad, then they've blown up, not totaly huge but bigger..


----------



## Shelbs

Skyebo said:


> Shelbs said:
> 
> 
> Haha. So does anyone know when they really start growing? I was just wondering if maybe I'm lucky or something. I'm 11 weeks along and I'm at a 34B, what I was pre-pregnancy. Obviously I'm early along... just wondering! :)
> 
> Mine started growing around 14 weeks or so.. they were swollen before that but not bad, then they've blown up, not totaly huge but bigger..Click to expand...

Oh, okay. Good to know. I was starting to think I was abnormal or something because there's so many women in First Tri talking about how they've already outgrown bras at 8 weeks and such. I guess a lot of them aren't pregnant for the first time and maybe their bodies are getting jump-starts. Thanks though. :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Shelbs said:


> Oh, okay. Good to know. I was starting to think I was abnormal or something because there's so many women in First Tri talking about how they've already outgrown bras at 8 weeks and such. I guess a lot of them aren't pregnant for the first time and maybe their bodies are getting jump-starts. Thanks though. :)

Thats true! :thumbup: Lol I had bigboobs (36D/DD) before and my old bras dont fit but I can fit n a 38DD nursing bra.


----------



## NewMommy17

Rachyroux said:


> NewMommy17 said:
> 
> 
> Awww im sorry :flower::hugs:
> 
> Thankyou hun :hugs: I just don't think people realise how hard it can be. Kids were so mean to me. When girls used to wish for bigger boobs I got angry.. and I know that's not fair, but I felt like they had no idea how much emotional and physical pain I used to be in! trying to put up with it now until I can afford a reduction, I can't get it on the NHS - they see it as a "cosmetic surgery" Yet they hand out implants much more, when girls suffering with depression and back pain don't get reductions.. must be a load of men running the NHS. haha..Click to expand...

Smh I Understand My pregnancy made me grateful for B32 cup Pre-pregnancy . I'm Close to a size C cup now and i totally hate the attention on my boobs . It annoys me and feels like sexual abuse when guys stare in the street :growlmad:. I don't think its fair to not be covered by insurance in some cases neither :nope: :haha: @ men " running NHS "


----------



## charlotte88

mine never really grew during pregnancy.

I had breast implants at 18 and they said i would be able to breast feed no problem. 

x


----------



## hopeandpray

You're more likely to able to breast feed after implants than after a reduction as with a reduction they are cutting away. Some women can, some can't. My ex's sister had a reduction and has been pregnant since and her breasts are back to pretty much as big as they were before the reduction


----------



## we can't wait

To answer your question, I was a DD before I was pregnant, and I don't even know what size I am now because none of the cup sizes I can find at stores fit me. :dohh: I need to go get sized and order some new ones, they're just so effing expensive!

So, yes. They will most likely grow. I wasn't really aware that children could get breast reduction surgery... You must have had a set of 'big' issues. :haha: Good luck with that!

:holly:


----------



## bbymammademi

I had a medical issue i wasnt allowed to run or do sit ups because of the amount they took off. They had to take out three pounds of tissue from each boob and removed my nipple completly then sowed it back on. because of the amount they had to take out nothing is reaallly connected anymore. he told me theres almost no possible way i could breast feed. 
and if you dont believe me or wanna tell me different just dont comment but thank you to everyonee who is helping.


----------



## daydreamerx

I know girls who have been offered breast reductions at a very young age. Just because they are going to continue to grow that doesnt mean people wouldnt do it - they are not just going to tell someone to suffer for the next few YEARS because they haven't finished developing. 

some of you really need to check your facts before you start accusing people and bullying. it's getting boring and you don't all know everything. different countries, towns, states, doctors whatever are going to have different morals and advise. 
get of your high horses there has been too many girls wanting to leave BnB because they have felt victimised.


----------



## Shanelley

wss^^


----------



## AriannasMama

I grew like 3 cup sizes. I started at a 36C and ended in a 40E now I'm a 36DD.


----------



## buttonnose82

daydreamerx said:


> I know girls who have been offered breast reductions at a very young age. Just because they are going to continue to grow that doesnt mean people wouldnt do it - they are not just going to tell someone to suffer for the next few YEARS because they haven't finished developing.
> 
> *some of you really need to check your facts before you start accusing people and bullying. it's getting boring and you don't all know everything. different countries, towns, states, doctors whatever are going to have different morals and advise.
> get of your high horses there has been too many girls wanting to leave BnB because they have felt victimised*.

You just hit the nail on the head, this is really getting beyond and joke and surprise surprise it always seems too be the same old names cropping up again and again

seriously, if you can't offer words of support then I suggest you leave the thread alone ...... this bullying of other users is really getting our of order and I will be referring some accounts too admin too look into further


----------



## krys

How can you guys tell someone what their saying is not true? We are by no means experts, every doctor is different, we're all from different areas around the world, and we may not know the whole story. Why the hell would someone lie about a breast reduction?! That's not something cool, nothing to brag about. She has no reason to lie. Don't tell someone "they don't do that". I'm most certain people saying that's not possible have never had a consultation with a plastic surgeon at 14 years old, and been told it's not allowed. Sometimes we act like a bunch of know-it-alls. I know I'm guilty of this too, but shit. Leave her alone.


----------



## krys

For everyone saying "you aren't supposed to get pregnant for two years, blah blah blah" Perhaps her pregnancy was unplanned like most of us here?! Just a thought. :dohh:


----------



## teen_mommy44

krys said:


> For everyone saying "you aren't supposed to get pregnant for two years, blah blah blah" Perhaps her pregnancy was unplanned like most of us here?! Just a thought. :dohh:

i only said that cuz that was what my friend was told and my pregnancy was planed (just saying). there are alot of ways to prevent pregnancy especially if it was for a medical reason im sure avoiding sex would be possible. if i just had surgery a year ago to fix my boobs cuz they made me miserable i would do anything i had to do so they wouldnt go back to how they where. 
just a thought :dohh:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Everyone has an opinion sorry if the op doesn't like it but when posting a thread like this she should know that things are going to get heated.


----------



## buttonnose82

AROluvsJMP said:


> Everyone has an opinion sorry if the op doesn't like it but when posting a thread like this she should know that things are going to get heated.

but there is having a difference of opinion and there is bullying, some of the comments on this thread are CLEARLY the latter, and that will not be tolerated!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

buttonnose82 said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Everyone has an opinion sorry if the op doesn't like it but when posting a thread like this she should know that things are going to get heated.
> 
> but there is having a difference of opinion and there is bullying, some of the comments on this thread are CLEARLY the latter, and that will not be tolerated!Click to expand...

Yeah i understand that! i think its just surprising you know like wow thats a big surgery for a 14 year old and some girls are just weirded out that she got it done. i am def. not trying to start trouble i never posted in this thread til now! :flower:


----------



## krys

I wasn't saying anyone specifically, a lot of people said that. I also know that some pregnancies here were planned, but most weren't. I understand that people have their own opinion, that's one thing. Saying "oh that's not allowed" isn't an opinion. An opinion would be "I don't think that should be allowed". Of course she wants input, that's why she posted the thread. She didn't come to be bullied though, it was bad enough that she wants to leave bnb all together! That's sad. I feel bad for her. People are basically saying she's lying, when they have no idea! There's a way to go about things, and some people in this thread went about it all wrong.


----------



## Quiche94

OP wasnt even asking anyone their opinion on breast reduction or plastic surgery. She was simply asking how big did peoples boobs grow during pregnancy.


----------



## cabbagebaby

Yes her pregnancy might not off been planned and some off you are saying well wouldnt you try prevent it but some off the girls where trying to prevent getting pregnant but there contraception failed how do you know she isn't one off the people that got court out because off contraception failing.


----------



## teen_mommy44

there is a thing called not having sex, millions of teens across the world have never had sex. just sayin...


----------



## AROluvsJMP

teen_mommy44 said:


> there is a thing called not having sex, millions of teens across the world have never had sex. just sayin...

I waited til i was 17 to have sex :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

teen_mommy44 said:


> there is a thing called not having sex, millions of teens across the world have never had sex. just sayin...

so everyone in teen pregnancy and all the other people on bnb shouldn't have sex unless they want a planned pregnancy

ETA some people dont have the choice in not wanting to have sex me being one off them people i found your comment rather offensive.


----------



## Quiche94

If you look at OP's signiture it says "Engaged" so obviosuly her and her OH felt close enough and comfortable enough to have sex with each other. 

Im not engaged and my baby wasn't planned so was it wrong for me to have sex with a boy i was with over two years? 
At the end of the day your on a TEEN pregnancy so if i was you i would expect to have pregnant teens. 

And your comment was totally irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## bbymammademi

whos to say anything about not having sex were all pregnant ! or have a kid and that is rather affensive becuse like cabbbagebaby said we dont alwys get the choice


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Okay... So since now everyones jumping on Autumn how about you ALL just STOP??? Seriously? If you guys are so concerned with people saying how UNCOMMON it is and saying that taking 3lbs out of EACH boob is crazy to have C cup still then arent you just as bad for attacking autumn now for saying that people were just posting what THEY thought?? 

:flow:


----------



## teen_mommy44

did i say they shouldnt have sex? no... 
some people choose to wait, and they only way to prevent pregnancy 100% is to not have sex. *that's all i was saying.* i never said anything that's offensive. you blew it up in that way. im sorry you had no choice but thats not the case for everyone.


----------



## teen_mommy44

Quiche94 said:


> If you look at OP's signiture it says "Engaged" so obviosuly her and her OH felt close enough and comfortable enough to have sex with each other.
> 
> Im not engaged and my baby wasn't planned so was it wrong for me to have sex with a boy i was with over two years?
> At the end of the day your on a TEEN pregnancy so if i was you i would expect to have pregnant teens.
> 
> And your comment was totally irrelevant to this thread.

it really wasnt irrelevant if you have read other posts


----------



## cabbagebaby

i didnt blow it up that way that is the way it came across so that is not my fault that is yours.


----------



## x__amour

:argh:

Oh my goodness! Where is admin?! This is getting out of hand!


----------



## teen_mommy44

why am i being attacked for saying the only way to prevent pregnancy is to not have sex. haha omg your all nuts!


----------



## buttonnose82

right

Stop all arguing now

The only posts I want too see from here on are ones ANSWERING the OP's thread, no finger pointing, no sly digs, no BULLYING ok!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

teen_mommy44 said:


> why am i being attacked for saying the only way to prevent pregnancy is to not have sex. haha omg your all nuts!

Exactly! now everyone is attacking Alyssa for simply saying to prevent pregnancy you can just not have sex! :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Demi doesnt this make you just as bad to start a WHOLE new thread to say point out (yes that there were people who supported you) but also that there are all these big bad people too?? Think about it, one thread and your deciding to leave?? do you know how many times Ive started a thead and people havnet agreed with what I say?? Dont let it get to you because honestly it happens to all of us.. No one called you a liar and I know that all everyone was saying is how crazy it is that they'd preform a major plastic surgery op on someone whos 14, boobs still growing and they only brought them down to a C cup?? Your boobs arent finished growing at 14, bringing them to a C is just going to make them end up being HUGE again if they took out THREE WHOLE POUNDS OUT O FEACH BOOB soo everyone was VERY confused and since you werent on to explain it pretty much just spiraled out of control with back and forth comments..

:flow:

Now why doesnt everyone just GET OFF OF THIS THREAD so it can be DONE WITH!!!


----------



## birdiex

Skyebo said:


> Demi doesnt this make you just as bad to start a WHOLE new thread to say point out (yes that there were people who supported you) but also that there are all these big bad people too?? Think about it, one thread and your deciding to leave?? do you know how many times Ive started a thead and people havnet agreed with what I say?? Dont let it get to you because honestly it happens to all of us.. No one called you a liar and I know that all everyone was saying is how crazy it is that they'd preform a major plastic surgery op on someone whos 14, boobs still growing and they only brought them down to a C cup?? Your boobs arent finished growing at 14, bringing them to a C is just going to make them end up being HUGE again if they took out THREE WHOLE POUNDS OUT O FEACH BOOB soo everyone was VERY confused and since you werent on to explain it pretty much just spiraled out of control with back and forth comments..
> 
> :flow:
> 
> Now why doesnt everyone just GET OFF OF THIS THREAD so it can be DONE WITH!!!

:thumbup:

In answer to the original question, yes my boobs grew, they grow and change in pregnancy.

Question answered, goodbye.


----------



## prayingforkid

:dohh::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly: <---- Lets focus on THESE boobies lol hahhahahaha


----------



## Jo

Right WIND YOUR NECKS IN NOW!!!!
I am sick to the back teeth of petty little squabbles on this board!

3 of you have just posted after Buttonnose asked you to stop.

Just for the record it is up to US the TEAM as to which threads get locked and why, yes obviously we are aware as we are on them, no tit for tat reports thank you very much.


----------



## birdiex

Jo said:


> Right WIND YOUR NECKS IN NOW!!!!
> I am sick to the back teeth of petty little squabbles on this board!
> 
> 3 of you have just posted after Buttonnose asked you to stop.
> 
> Just for the record it is up to US the TEAM as to which threads get locked and why, yes obviously we are aware as we are on them, no tit for tat reports thank you very much.

I answered the question, so I would hope you're not referring to me. I actually don't think that it's very fair that you operate seemingly different rules for different people because it's up to your discretion. I also feel that a few girls on here (not myself) have been victimised in return, and that is hippocracy. I'm not being rude, I'm just making the point. I know for a fact if we started our own thread on how we're disgruntled at things going on in this forum it'd be locked without question. I don't feel this is being handled properly.

:shrug:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Before Pregnany I was About 34b Then Went To a 34dd now im about 34 d i think need to get measured again tho :haha: every person is different in how much they grow but i dont think they will go down to what you were before pre-pregnancy :)


----------



## we can't wait

I decided to simply work the google machine, and found a whole article about this on webmd. Just type "pregnancy after breast reduction" into the search bar. And a whole bunch of helpful information will pour in. No ladies here have had reductions, so sadly, we are lacking the knowledge you're seeking.



> There are a number of factors involved in deciding to have breast-reduction surgery. Some of these factors are physical, as the surgery can reduce back pain and make easier simple activities such as shopping. Other factors are psychological; while the surgery might improve self-esteem by eliminating the feeling that everyone is staring, many women may worry that having the surgery will make them less attractive or cause problems should they decide to have a child. Breast-reduction surgery has relatively little effect on pregnancy, though it can have an impact on a woman's ability to breastfeed
> Breast reduction is a surgery in which fat, glandular tissue, and skin are removed from the breasts in order to reduce their size. Reduction surgery may also include a lifting procedure, making the breasts appear more natural after the surgery has been completed. The most common candidates for this surgery are women whose breasts are large enough that the weight of them can cause problems. These women may experience pain in the back, neck, and shoulders, and may even have breathing and circulation problems. Women who are young enough that their breasts have not completely developed are _generally ineligible for the surgery_.
> Numbness of the breasts can occur as a side effect of breast-reduction surgery and can be caused by nerve damage or circulation problems. Though the numbness generally goes away within a few months, in some women who have undergone breast reductions the lack of sensation can continue indefinitely. This can make breastfeeding considerably more difficult, since numbness in the nipples and surrounding breast tissue can make it hard to determine whether the nursing child is attached properly or is receiving enough milk for proper nourishment.
> Due to the difficulty separating the different kinds of breast tissue, milk ducts often end up being removed along with the fat and glandular tissue during breast-reduction surgery. This can result in a significant decrease in the amount of milk a mother can produce. Women who wish to become pregnant at some point and who plan on breastfeeding should make sure that the surgeon knows this so that he can make an effort to avoid damaging or removing milk ducts, though some loss of milk ducts may still occur. It is recommended that women who have had breast reductions supplement their own breast milk with formula or pumped breast milk from another source.
> Swelling and pain are another problem that is often associated with pregnancy after a breast reduction surgery. The hormonal surges of pregnancy combined with the production of milk by milk ducts will generally change the size and shape of the breasts, putting strain on scar tissue and, depending on when the surgery was performed, it may also stretch breast tissue that has not completely healed. Some women may experience swelling that returns them to their pre-surgery breast size, with extreme sensitivity throughout the breasts. After pregnancy, the size of the breasts will reduce once more but the woman may be left with stretch marks or scars.

There we go. Problem solvvved. Everyone can have a happy friday now. :yipee:


----------



## Tasha

I was a 32dd before my first and went up to a 34f. For each pregnancy they have got bigger and not gone back down. 

Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed.

We have asked REPEATEDLY for the bullying to stop and it continues over and over and over again (rather than simply using the report post function if you have any concerns--which again we have asked repeatedly for members to do!) 

Instead we have yet ANOTHER thread where a member feels that she has been bullied off of the forum :nope:


----------



## Wobbles

People seriously need to stop querying every member that comes on BabyandBump. You had no idea of the medical reasons behind the OPs situation so slyly went on your witch hunt. (again). How sad the OP felt she had to come back and explain more ... it shouldn't be like this. I'm glad to have seen other members putting a couple of you in your places with FACT. Why don't people just not comment went they clearly don't have a clue. 

AROluvsJMP they were not opinions and based on the question asked what gave anyone the right to have one in the first place? She didn't ask for your opinion and she didn't ask to be put in front of what is feeling like judge and jury. :nope:

Skyebo who made you a moderator of the forum these days? You have come to attention more than a few times in a short period of time. I would like to advise you (publicly as you like doing to others) you account is currently being reviewed. :coffee:

birdiex;12738198, I'm just ignoring your reply ... complete nonsense (and oh boy that line comes up a lot ....fail). :dohh:



we can't wait said:


> So, yes. They will most likely grow. I wasn't really aware that children could get breast reduction surgery...* You must have had a set of 'big' issues. Good luck with that!* :holly:

What a horrible and insensitive reply :growlmad: An infraction will be issued to your account.


----------

